# KKL1a and BHP3



## LeighNason (Apr 25, 2008)

I am new to the GSD world- what do these acronyms mean? I assume the 1a and 3 are levels of the KKL and BHP.

Thanks


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi and Welcome!

I think you may find this list of GSD titles useful: 

http://www.gsscc.ca/moreinfo.php

Körklasse 1 (KKL1)=especially recommended for breeding by the SV

Körklasse 2 (KKL2) =suitable for breeding by the SV 

more info about KKL titles:
http://www.dogstuff.info/breedsurvey.html

I don't know what BHP is. Maybe someone with more experience can help out. BH is an obedience test which is a preliminary to getting a Schutzhund title.


----------



## LeighNason (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks! I will keep looking for the BHP... I am pretty sure it is a type of Schutzhund title though.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

BHP3 is the Danish version of SchH3.


----------



## LeighNason (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!


----------

